
Comcast’s attempt to bash Google Fiber backfires hilariously - denzil_correa
http://bgr.com/2015/11/02/comcast-vs-google-fiber-facebook-post/
======
jimrandomh
One of the common complaints seems to be scheduling appointments to install
and then failing to show up, often repeatedly. What I've read elsewhere
suggests this happens because they heavily overbook their technicians. This
seems like a remarkably efficient way to generate ill will. Given that
Google's main advantage is "not having pissed everyone off", it also seems
like a terrible business decision. I'm curious what sort of internal decision-
making procedure would make that happen.

~~~
bnolsen
Unforunately its probably because comcast is SOOOO BAD that they feel they can
get away with it. And they're right if that's their reasoning.

